# The Importance Of Making Healthy Choices..



## campntn (Feb 20, 2005)

Ok, I have been thinking of finding the right venue for this and thought it might be good here. Some caveats first:
-I'm not proposing socilized medicine.
-This is only food for thought.
-please don't shoot me, pull out my parrot's feathers or cut my camper tires (even when the SOB arrives). 
-LONNNNG post, I've worked awhile on it, but it's important.

I am an RN. For 25 years I've been in medicine. Every day of my life, I teach diet/exercise/lifestyle changes/smoking cessation/diabetic monitoring/drug information/post hospital care of cardiac and pulmonary patients. Also, we have outpatient cardiac rehab where post surgical/stent/MI/ patients come in and exercise.

Last week, we were told that OUR insurance is going up 15%. I am glad to just have insurance. I'm not complaining about it, although I don't like the price increase. But on the way home, I began to think about the cost of healthcare and how people could help control it.
In that same day, I taught patients that were readmitted for having a HEART ATTACK. Readmitted here is the key word. They are all obese, continue to smoke, usually have some excuse for no exercise. I even had one that smoked pot cause he said that he thought smoking cigs were bad for him, so he went to pot? 
When I worked in the cath lab, we had people so obese that we had to pull their bellies up and tape it to the table to be able to work on them. 
I have real living people that have their chest cracked open, their heart reperfused with blood from grafts taken from their legs. I teach them that nicotene causes arteries to constrict. I teach them how to stop smoking. They leave.
Two months later they return, smelling of Marlboro, and they have to have their grafts either redone, or have stents placed. Either way, it's costly and risky to correct. 
I teach patients with congestive heart failure how the effects of salt make his heart failure worse. I explain it's not "fluid around your heart". I explain it is "FLUID IN YOUR LUNGS!". 
He tells me he just loves salt. He even puts salt on his raisin bran cereal and he will continue to that. He says that as he lays in a hospital bed, on oxygen and barely breathing. 
I explain to the morbidly obese lady the effects of her weight on what her heart can perfuse. She says she understands and wants to loose weight. We talk about exercise. She says she can't cause she has bad knees. Then, she tells me her only exercise is when she goes to the grocery store, walking the aisles to get her food. She does her own shopping. I ask her does that irritate her knees, she says some, but not too bad. By the looks of the situation, it doesn't look like she has put off to many trips to the grocery.
I hear staff members at 9 am, talking about what they are having for lunch. How they don't want to eat at so and so, but they love the so and so at so and so. At 9 am? I mean, their Raisn Bran ain't even settled yet! They are so concentrated on food and the joy it brings, they are planning one meal before the other has gotten in good.
I see patients in hospital gowns, pushing IV poles down the halls into elevators and going outside to smoke. The same patient that I have just taught on this admission about how bad smoking is. 
I know people that have had their knees replaced due to the knee's inability to carry the weight. They actually have had their legs cut open, and replaced with an artificial kneecap and joint. They go on some crazy diet, drop 100 lbs, "feel better" and then one year later I see em and they not only gained the weight back but brought more with it. The new knees are screaming. 
Once a year, I volunteer at a grieving camp for children who have lost their loved ones. My boy this year lost his father. His father weight 600 lbs. and that was weighed at a factory.
The lil boy was 10. Great kid. The only memories of his father are of sitting in the recliner playing video games. That's all he could do. The lil boy was already having a weight problem and honestly thought that because his father was that big, that was his destiny. He felt out of place in that he could not compete with the other kids in physical challenges. At times he was in tears because of his weight and self-image. 
So, the stories could go on. But, my point of this post is not just one. People complain about doctors and even nurses (certainly not me. LOL) having extravagant lifestyles, fancy cars, houses on the beach, private planes, etc. Yea, some of em do. I personally know some. 
The people that complain are not taking care of themselves, *knowingly*, and complaining that the medical profession is ripping them off in medical/pharmaceutical costs. I have patients that complain of not having enough money for their Plavix (drug to keep their stents open) but adamantly will not quit smoking. Even when I explain the cost of the cigs would more than pay for the Plavix. They want the government to cover the Plavix cost and they pay for their cigarettes. 
I am an ex-smoker from 20 years ago and was obese as a child. In both situations, I took charge of my life. It can be done. No, you won't live forever, you can get cancer and never smoke a cigarette in your life. You can have bad knees and be anorexic. Genes don't change. But what you can change, YOU can change. Nobody else. You get one body, one life...please don't waste it on TOO MUCH TIME sitting in front of the computer,tv, smoking, eating, drinking too much. 
Please don't think this is not satisfaction with my job. It is frustration with people's projection of their medical problems onto others, not taking charge of their lives and complaining when they know they could have a better life.

Taking care of sick people is my job. That's what I do. 
But, at times, I wonder how a fireman would react if he put out a fire, told the homeowners "please don't stick the lit match to the drapes, it makes the house burn". They say "wow, ok, thanks! I won't do that again".
Two months later, he gets another call to the same house. The owner is standing outside the burning frame, shaking his head. The fireman asks him "did you stick the lit match to the drapes again"?
Guy says "yea, I, I, well, I was stressed, I had a bad day, so I did" 
The fireman goes into the house and puts it out again. Every time the fireman goes back to put the fire out, more of the house is burned until there is very little left. 
Fellow humans, I am not talking about living the perfect life. That's the other extreme. I'm talking about making logical and conscientious decisions about how we treat the one body that we get to enjoy in this one wonderful life. 
I've seen far too many people leave this life for making repeated bad decisions. The kid I had this summer at camp, he misses his father and is angry because of the bad choices his father made. His father put love of food before love of his one and only son.

Now to the possible fixes
(Talk with your doctor before making any changes in your life. These below are loose guidelines only. Don't start *anything without talking to your doctor*
-*Exercise*: without checking with your doctor first..always..regardless...)find an exercise that you like or you'll stop it after two weeks. It is YOUR time to exercise. Walking is great! Not walking and stopping to talk to the next camper, come back and talk to em later. They are probably not goin anywhere anyway. LOL. Better yet, invite them to walk with you. Walk 30 minutes 4-5 days a week. That's good. Running is not necessary. Find an exercise you look forward to doing. Time it, get er done. Explore new exercises. At 44 I took up freestyle swimming at our local YMCA. It's hard, very hard. But, I love it. It wears me completley out, mostly because I'm learning form still. But I went from not being able to swim 1/4 of the olympic sized pool to being able to swim 4 or 5 laps now, then rest, then repeat. Not much, granted, but when combined with other changes in your life, it makes a difference. Start small..build up..enjoy it as you go. If you hate it, don't do it! Do something else. However, you do not have the choice to NOT exercise. 
-*Diet*: Ok, this is where we campers suffer. We can camp and eat normally. I'm not talking about eating salads. Shewt, I love the grilled burger as much as the next guy. Eat the burger for supper, you can even have some fries or chips! Sure, go ahead. Treat yourself a little. But, after 8, stop eating. Drink some water or skim milk. Go to bed a little on the hungry side. You'll live. You'll sleep better, especially if you've had a late evening walk. Share your healthy changes with your fellow campers.

We think, when it comes to food, we should all eat like the KING! "I only eat so and so sauce on my steak". 
As I said, I LOVE to eat! But, eat smaller portions. It takes 20 minutes for your brain to know your full. Slow down. Nobody, probably, is taking your food from you. Quit worrying about using a special butter substitute. Eat the butter if you wish. JUST EAT A LITTLE! dab just a little on a roll or corn, it doesn't have to be dripping in butter for you to be the KING. 
Watch portions. Get smaller plates. After you eat, get up from the table. Don't just sit there and stare at the food, the leftovers are very enticing. cook less food. Plan your day on the healthy side. If you know that tonite, you are going to grill burgers/steaks for dinner, eat lighter during the day. Turkey at most anytime is fine. Keep fruit around. Spend time finding what is healthy that you like. Invest in that.
** Pay attention if you have diabetes or special dietary needs. Consult a dietician if needed.
-*Smoking cessation*: If you need pills/patches that's fine. But remember they are crutches. They will remove the physical addiction, absolutley. They will not remove the SOCIAL craving. The craving you get after a good meal, hanging with your buddies or girlfriends, after a long day at work on the way home, in the recliner, or after...u know..that "special" time we call can share with our spouses.







Look on the AHA for ways to quit. Find a buddy to help you quit...to listen to you when you are stressed for a couple of weeks. When you want a smoke, stop...
INHALE....Inhale like you are smoking and sucking in that air in a way you never breath the rest of the day. HOLD IT..HOLD IT in.
Then, slowly like you are blowing our smoke, let the air seep out over puresed lips. That is the best part of smoking. Nicotene is a *stimulant*. The relaxing part is the tactile stimulation on your lips as the air is expelled over it. It feels good, plain and simple.
These are just a few thoughts to get you started on the way to living healthier. We can ALL do better. I certainly can. My weakness is probably potato chips. luuuuv em. I buy the baked ones. I looooove french fries. Once a week, I have myself some french fries. Can't wait till the next week. LOL. But...just becaue you want it doesn't mean you should have it.

The bottom line is our lack of willpower and being of the state of mind that "it can be fixed". Folks, there is nothing sadder than seeing a 48 year old man, who has made repeated bad choices to continue to smoke, eat cheeseburgers and donuts over and over, have the doctor tell him "there is nothing else I can do to fix your heart".
The guy says, "Ok, well...send me to bypass surgery then."
The doctor says, "No, you don't understand. Your heart is not even bypassable. It's too weak from all of the damage. No surgeon will touch it. I will be in touch with the transplant team to put you on a heart transplant list."
True story, saw it with my own eyes. Heard the man and his family crying with my own ears. 
Our lives could end quickly and unexpectantly in an accident, you are never promised tomorrow. But today, it's ours. It's your divine gift from God. Don't waste it. 
I know guys who will go to great lengths to analyze what type oil, what type tires, only the best for their truck. (or camper for that matter). RELIGIOUS maintenace schedule for that vehicle. Never miss an oil change. Have researched it to death and take great care of the car...the car that can be replaced.
Then, let the one irreplacable body and soul they have, go to waste.

In other countries, where they are in a constant state of turmoil, fighting amongst themselves, Americans comment that those people "just don't value the human life" like we do here. How, I ask, are they so different than what we are doing to ourselves?
End of the world's longest post,
Mark
*I have done my best to be politically correct and apologize upfront for offending, if it happens. But, if this post affects any one person's life in a positive way, it'll be worth it.


----------



## PDX_Doug (Nov 16, 2004)

Mark,

First off, let me thank you for such a caring and thoughtful post. You obviously have put a lot of time and effort into putting it all together, and your experience on the front lines speaks for itself. Personally, I have known for sometime that I have needed to do something about my weight, and as you mentioned, there is always an excuse to do otherwise. Reading this post convinces me that the time has come, and there can be no more excuses. There are at least three other people in this world that are counting on me sticking around for awhile longer, not to mention the effect it can have on my own enjoyment of life. So, as of today, I am pledging to myself and family to shed those thirty extra pounds, and be in 'fighting shape' by the start of camping season next spring. And to you Mark, I thank you for the gentle nudge. I'll be sure to think of you as every exercise session burns on, and each time I hold my tongue as the dessert cart passes by. Thanks! Really!









To the rest of the Outbackers community, I challenge you all to take this opportunity to look in the mirror and challenge yourselves as well. We all have the opportunity to better our own lives (after all, if we don't, who will?), and what a great testament it would be to Marks obvious caring about each of us, if we were to show we care about ourselves just as much.

I would also like to ask that following responses to this thread remain in the vein and spirit in which it was intended. This is not a debate about healthcare costs or polices, it is about each of us living the healthiest and happiest lives we can. Let's try to keep the discussion flowing in that positive direction. Thanks.

Happy Trails,
Doug


----------



## campntn (Feb 20, 2005)

Doug and moderators:
Thank you for considering this post. Yes, it did take a long time to compose and a lot of thought is put into it. Outbackers has grown to such levels of exposure,this appeared to be a great place to put this. 
I admit, I was extremely nervous about posting it. I would never want to offend anyone. Talking about our weakness' is never easy. What got me started on the train of thought is the fact of rising healthcare costs, BUT on further rexamination, it culminated into a more personal and human level of unnecessary human suffering that I have witnessed. 
I hope that it is taken as it is meant to be helpful and not judgemental. 
We, including myself, can all make our life a little better.
Respectfully,
Mark


----------



## 3athlete (May 14, 2006)

Mark,

I think your post is AWESOME! I am a school teacher and see the younger generation quickly putting themselves on the fast track to death. At this time, we have at least 50 morbidly obese children in our school of 600. We are trying to educate them and their families about healthy food choices, exercise and making good choices in life.

I have heard many of the same excuses you have, "I don't have time, I can't go outside to play"...but the bottom line is they have to take responsibility for themselves, and for the younger ones, their parents must help!

I am making pledge, like Doug, to follow your advice and make better choices in my diet and exercise, EVERYDAY...not just sometimes. We all need a little nudge in the right direction and I personally thank you for the nudge!

Clare


----------



## Lady Di (Oct 28, 2005)

Mark, thank you for your post. I have made bad choices in the past, but getting a diagnosis of diabetes was my big wake up call. I changed my diet, and lost 45 pounds, still am struggling with another 30. Eat less, and blood sugar drops, so seem stuck there. Had surgery 2 weeks ago to replace an ankle that had degenerated to bone on bone, so right now am truly a couch potato big time. This was done to make walking pain free, so I can do more than an extremely slow meander. Apparently if there was a bad gene in the family - it came my way.
Will be glad to get off the couch.


----------



## camping479 (Aug 27, 2003)

Mark,

Thanks for writing this.

I just sat down at the computer to prepare some notes and opened outbackers out of habit, or I think rather by purpose.
While I don't have a weight problem and do exercise regularly your post is a challenge to me to deal with a couple of other things in my life. It is MY responsibility to take that first step in the right direction.

Mike


----------



## Carey (Mar 6, 2012)

This hits home for me right now.. I just lost a good friend a couple weeks back who was a truck driver like me.. He was 46, smoked, was slightly overweight.

He called his wife and told her to come pick him up, as he wasnt feeling well, and was having bad heartburn. He felt sick to his stomach and felt he couldnt drive home. He told her maybe a trip to the doc on the way home might be good.

He was about 50 miles from her and was in his truck. She took off in her car, just expecting to go pu her sick husband.. When she got there he was slumped over the steering wheel of his semi truck. The door was locked, and he wouldnt respond to her. When she finally got the door open, it was too late... Our good friend was gone... Dead from a heart attack.......

He left 3 great kids from 14 to 25. Was a great husband to his wife and a great friend to all of us cement haulers on the highway.. He hauled cement for over 20 years.. Will was the type of guy who would do anything for ya.. I will remember and miss him forever.

Well........ I am 42, smoke, and am a bit overweight too.. I have been contemplating some big changes in my life this month.. They found out his heart had a 90% blockage in it.. Wonder what mine is like?

Carey


----------



## col. Sanders crew (Sep 28, 2007)

Obesity is truly the newest epidemic in our society. I ,too, work at a hospital ( in the business office, not clinical) , but do see firsthand the effects of "bad choices" on people and their health. There are several woman in our own office that are morbidly obese and seem to do nothing about it. Of course, they miss more work than the rest of us and complain endlessly about one health problem after another. The hospital just recently completed a new wing and included 2 rooms specifically for morbidly obese with special beds that are rigged so that nurses do not have to lift these people themselves, the beds and special rigging do it for them.
Smoking, overeating, drinking, drugs, you're right, bad choices that are draining the healthcare system.


----------



## kjdj (Sep 14, 2004)

Since when did personal responsibility become a taboo subject?

Great post. 2 thumbs-up!


----------



## ROO-ING (Jun 24, 2006)

I have been sick all summer with bronchitis and have had years of chronic sinituis and this year was a wake up call. I just had sinus surgery on Tuesday to help me breath. I have smoke for 25 years and I am only 42. I made up my mind that I did not want to die hanging on to a bag of oxygen. My last ciggerette was on Monday the day before my surgery. Mind you I did not stop cold turkey I taperred of for quite some time before the surgery until I was down to 2 a day.

I have now been smoke free for 5 days . I am very pleased and my recovery has been going well. Best of all.... I can breath.

You note comes at a good time for me. We all have choices to make and I am making the right one for me. I want to be around to see my kids grow up and to be Grandma. No one else is responsible for my choices but me.

Roo


----------



## campmg (Dec 24, 2005)

Thanks for such a thoughful post. I does us all good to get such a well thought out reminder.


----------



## Lady Di (Oct 28, 2005)

Roo, good for you!









Hope you recover from the surgery quickly. And wish you all the best in keeping your promise.


----------



## tripphammer (Oct 3, 2006)

Thank you Mark for words that are difficult for many of us to hear. I too, can speak from experience... high blood pressure diagnosed over 12 years ago, last cigarette was June 10, 2003; last tobacco chew, June 21, 2004; was morbidly obese (367 pounds a year ago) and was diagnosed with diabetes, heart cath came up clean (after previous showed a 40% blockage), last two months... kidney scan clear, colonoscopy clear, cystoscopy clear... prostate... not so lucky... awaiting second biopsy. Meanwhile, with the help of a new personal physician we have attacked the blood pressure and diabetes. My last two personal physicians were always looking at their watch instead of listening to my concerns. New blood pressure medicine greatly reduced the water weight. A new diabetes medication, byetta has markedly improved the diabetes... and one of the documented side affects has helped me lose weight at the rate of 10 to 15 pounds a month... now 289 and going for 250~260 by the end of the year. My physician told me that she thinks that there may be a day when I will be able to significantly reduce or eliminate several of my medications... providing I stay the course. I just hope the prostate problems allow me to be around next year to visit and enjoy more of life with my fellow Outbackers.

So my word to the wise is... don't wait as long as I did to get back in shape. Do as Mark said, see your physician and get on track... and if he/she isn't any help... get a new personal physcian... I truly believe I owe my new-found course of action to my new physician... she is a Godsend. Couldn't have been because she is an SOB RVer (an older model motorhome) though, could it?









Take Care... and God Bless
Tripp


----------



## Insomniak (Jul 7, 2006)

Good post and good info Mark.

I saw this the other day and it's pretty amazing. Watch how the map changes over a 20 year period and shows how some states have doubled and tripled the number of adults that are defined as being obese (BMI of 30 or greater):

http://health.msn.com/reports/obesity/

Using BMI isn't perfect, but it gives a pretty good idea of whether most people are underweight, "normal", or overweight. The adverse effects of obesity are pretty well documented, and as a country we're literally eating ourselves to death.

Although many people don't like the idea of socialized medicine, that's exactly what exists for a good portion of the population. The big problem is that many others don't get the benefit of that system, but they do get to fund it with ever-increasing insurance premiums, drug, procedure, and hospitalization costs.

It's pretty annoying when your premiums get jacked up (ours were 25% this year - other plans increased by up to 70%), and the social misfit can get better medical care than you do. I have a couple of colleagues who needed surgery and because of their insurance had to go to the "other" hospital, rather than the one they've WORKED at for the past twenty years. They received far inferior care during their hospitalization, and one ended up writing a letter of complaint to the head of the hospital and their insurance company. All the while, Joe Blow the uninsured and irresponsible drunk driver who led police on a pursuit, crashed his stolen car, and ended up in the ICU where the colleague WORKS, gets the best, most expensive procedures and medications. Go figure.....

It's not unusual to be disenchanted or frustrated once in a while after so many years in the medical profession. Our system is incredibly broken and isn't going to get better anytime soon. In the meantime.....we just keep plodding along.....


----------



## Fire44 (Mar 6, 2005)

Mark, thank you for your post..and if anyone is offended....so be it. I have been fighting weight gain for sometime and about a year ago my doctor told me that I had gained 45 pounds since I started seeing him. He has told me for 5 years that I need to lose weight and I have gained. A couple of visits ago he told me that he wasn't going to bring it up anymore....I wasn't listening so why bother....but he did tell me I was on the fast track to a heart attack. I am now having problems with one of my knees (could be the motorcycle racing or a accident that I was involved in) but the extra 65-70 pounds that I am carrying around isn't helping.

I am trying to get on the right track. But after old habits are hard to break....

My goal is to be at least 40 pounds lighter before the rally in Topsail in June.

Gary


----------



## Oregon_Camper (Sep 13, 2004)

I too was facing the fact I was overweigth and wasn't doing anything about it. After my father-in-law start the Nurisystem plan and I saw that he dropped about 10lbs in the first month I decided it was my turn.

I'm now a little over 2 months into this program and have dropped 35lbs. I'm running again and it feels great. All those pants that were on the top shelf in our closest, are now on the BOTTOM shelf and I'm wearing them again! Just yesterday I went to a local taylor to have my slacks resized...DOWN!! I'm guessing they don't have that request too often.

I have a goal to loose another 20lbs. I don't have a specific date in mine for the goal...but I know it will happen. I loose about 1-2pounds a week and it feels great.

I'm NOT trying to be commercial for Nutrisystem...just simply telling you how it has worked for me.


----------



## campntn (Feb 20, 2005)

I just have to jump in here and say how impressed I am with all of you!!! Very good! 
Maybe, it turns out, we could all lean on each other here and help each other in ways we have 
found to turn our back to the chocolate cake? the smoking? 
how to learn to ENJOY the exercise?

Maybe we could start a post/section just on that order?
How did YOU quit smoking?
What exercise do you ENJOY and why? 
What do you use to control your eating habits?

Dunno, just some thoughts after reading all of this positive feedback. 
I personally am working on the 5 lbs FIVE POUNDS! I gained over the summer. Partly was
due to the driving 6487.3 miles on the great outwest hiatus and eating on the road for 24 days/nites.

So, GOOD JOB OUTBACKERS!!!!
Mark
and also, thanks for the encouragement. I really was nervous bout posting this, I know it's hard to look myself in the eye sometimes. But, together, coast to coast, you guys are stepping up to the plate!..I said plate didn't I? errrr.


----------



## tdvffjohn (Mar 10, 2005)

If talking about losing weight worked, I would be 50 lbs







It sure wouild help my knees and back. No promises

John


----------



## Sayonara (Jul 23, 2007)

I skimmed over this quickly. Tomorrow i will read it more in depth. Great topic and Thanks for the insight. I too need to lose 30 lbs and would give anything to be able to do it easily. But that has been my problem i just wait thinking ill start next week. and that goes on week after week. Im going to put together a plan start a topic on it and show my progress maybe that will help motivate me....


----------



## sia (Jul 7, 2007)

Mark, I would like to thank you for your post. You are so right. I myself, watch everything I eat, exersize everyday. But I smoke. go figure? I quit when I was pregnant both times. I wouldn't think about having a cig then. I didn't start up again until after my husbands death.

Just this morning I was running digger. I got to the end of the trail and stopped to have a cigarette. My kids ask me to stop all the time. I know now that it is time to quit for good.

For those of you who need to lose weight. Try sparkpeople. It is a free website. It is awesome. I don't have to lose weight but I use it anyway for meal planning.


----------



## OregonCampin (Mar 9, 2007)

Wow - what a great subject! I love it that everyone is getting on board with each other.... might be nice to have a section where we can all talk about our goals.... Doug????

I have been working hard at losing my "leg" weight - that would be the weight I gained during my ankle/leg break ordeal. I normally walk every day - 30 to 40 minutes. I eat well most of the time - I give my self one "day off" a week. My goal was 20 lbs - I get a new tattoo when I reach my goal. I have 10 pounds to go. My biggest vice and the one thing that I can quit, but can't seem to stay quit at is smoking. I have quit for years at a time, but when something stressful comes along that seems to be the first thing I reach for. Some days I smoke 1 cigarette a day, but darn it, if I don't have it my life is miserable.

Sooooo - here is my goal - my last ten pounds and a trip to the Dr for Chantix - I have heard WONDERFUL things about this drug and how it works in the brain to block the receptors that make you crave the nicotine- it's not nicotine replacement - I have always quit cold turkey - it's the long term staying quit that I have a hard time with and this drug is designed to help with just that.

Thank you for this post - there is nothing better than a "community" effort to reach our goals!


----------



## Doxie-Doglover-Too (Jan 25, 2007)

last year I stood at the foot of the bed in the hospital room of my aunt and rubbed her feet and encouraged her children to touch her somewhere while she passed, not just sit there. They did and we all were touching or massaging her and talking to her while the mask was removed and she slowly, ever so slowly died, gasping with each breath. After she quit breathing, we stood there waiting for her heart to stop beating. When it did, I swear I felt her feet go cold. Her daughter kept going outside every few minutes to have a cigarette. I quit 21 years ago, had the after dinner craving for 10 years, but never gave in. I have been on both sides of the line and know how hard it is to quit. You have to do it for yourself and those that love you.


----------



## Lady Di (Oct 28, 2005)

Eating, not smoking has been my biggest non-healthy vice.

For those of you who smoke. Today at the orthopedic clinic, I overheard a doc talking to another patient. Appparently the man needs some kind of bone surgery. The doc was telling him that he had to be cigarette free for a month before the surgery, and then for 3 months after the surgery so the bone could properly heal. Kinda made it sound like the guy wouldn't get the operation if he didn't quit smoking. Makes me really glad I never did.

I hear it is really difficult, so hats off to all of you who succeed.


----------



## WACOUGAR (Dec 20, 2006)

Thanks for the post. For the last I don't know how many years, I have been 30 or more pounds overweight. I just didn't want to deal with it. However, when I had my cholesterol tested and it finally showed that it had gone up to a borderline high, I decided it was time to do something. My grandfather died of heart disease and my dad has always had really high cholesterol that he keeps low with diet, exercise and now some medication. The time was now for me so that I wouldn't have to have medication, hopefully. Anyway, about 6 weeks ago I started eating a low fat, low cholesterol diet. It really wasn't too difficult. I miss a few things, and occasionally I am a bit hungry, but I knew my diet was crappy before. In the 6 weeks I've done this, I've lost about 13 pounds. I haven't even been trying to lose weight, that is just part and parcel and eating lower fat. I go in for a check of my cholesterol again in December. I'm hoping that will have dropped also. Once started, it is just as easy to eat this way as it is to eat a bad diet. Give it a try. It's worth it. I feel better and have more energy.

Kelly


----------



## fourwalls (Sep 21, 2007)

*Thank you for your post.* I was eating without thought while reading it. It made me stop and think. I put down the pop tart and called a co worker and we just signed up for a buddy system weight loss group here at work. I need to loose 70 pounds. My goal is 1 pound a week, 1day at a time. Thank you for your thought and caring for your fellow human. And as your thought about the fireman and the house fires there are people like that. My family are all vol. Firefighters. I have noticed on the dept. most of them smoke. I never understand the thinking of lighting one up after you have just inhaled all the nasty smoke from the fire they just put out. I am proud to say that none of my family smokes and never has. I feel sorry for those who have been hooked on the nicotine I know how hard it would be to stop after watching my in-laws stop cold turkey due to heart trips to the ER. Best of luck to all who are making the change to better choices. Have a good day from all 4 walls


----------



## mom2countrykids (Sep 25, 2007)

One of the reasons I am excited to be back in a RV instead of a motel is eating better. I have been working hard to improve my families diet. We don't do white any more, no white bread, no white rice, no white sugar. With the exception of my dh who isn't on board. Kids LOVE it, they see and feel the difference. Then we go on vacation and even trying to eat healthy is hard/impossible at restaurants. Coming home with our Outback and own food was so nice. It still isn't as healthy as we eat at home. I didn't have room to pack everything to cook for the trip to get it, but we did get whole wheat pancakes for breakfast and salads with all the trimmings for supper.

I have some wonderful recipes I would love to share if others are interested in healthier ways to cook. It is a process and I am still learning, but it is fun to learn together.

Nola


----------



## CAMPING CRAZY (Oct 20, 2005)

Mark -- what a great post. I am so proud of our best friend!!!!









Sheila


----------



## tdvffjohn (Mar 10, 2005)

mom2 said:


> One of the reasons I am excited to be back in a RV instead of a motel is eating better. I have been working hard to improve my families diet. We don't do white any more, no white bread, no white rice, no white sugar. With the exception of my dh who isn't on board. Kids LOVE it, they see and feel the difference. Then we go on vacation and even trying to eat healthy is hard/impossible at restaurants. Coming home with our Outback and own food was so nice. It still isn't as healthy as we eat at home. I didn't have room to pack everything to cook for the trip to get it, but we did get whole wheat pancakes for breakfast and salads with all the trimmings for supper.
> 
> I have some wonderful recipes I would love to share if others are interested in healthier ways to cook. It is a process and I am still learning, but it is fun to learn together.
> 
> Nola


I myself and I am sure others would love to see some of the recipes. Start threads in the recipe section. I will be watching and waiting









John


----------



## Lady Di (Oct 28, 2005)

mom2,

I am interested in recipies. Have spent the last several years working on healthier eating. As you, I am having trouble getting DH fully on board. I did start making my own bread several years ago using whole wheat flour. Would love to learn how to substitute honey in place of the sugar. We now don't really even like store bought bread anymore.


----------



## 'Ohana (May 20, 2007)

Thanks Mark for your post, for one of the hardest things we as people have to face is finding and admitting to our own faults and lack of will power to change those shortcomings.

If it benefits one person, I'll gladly tell my story for anyone who may care to read it









I was a smoker for 30 years until 2001 when I developed a sore shoulder in the middle of the night without any explanation but I got up and took some Tylenol anyway







The next day I did not feel very good and found it difficult to walk very far until my chest started burning unless I stopped and relaxed for a minuet. All of this didn't really make since for I had been feeling fine up until now and besides that I was only 41 years old soooo it couldn't possibly be my heart







.

WRONG !!

The next day I found myself taking baby steps right up to the door of the hospital emergency room door, where I took the time to have one last smoke before throwing into the trash an almost full pack of Winstons







all the while still not wanting to believe I was having problems.

Within a few hours I was laying on an operating table @ the University Of Penn. Hospital having a heart cath. performed which showed one artery was 65 % blocked and another was 90%. Fortunately for me the good Dr's were able to save my Life







by being able to unclog one and had to install a stint into the other.

After the operation and while still lying on the table the Chief Surgeon still wearing his garb and such spoke to me and told me something which *I'll never forget* !!

He asked me point blank, if I knew as to why I was lying there and as to why I had to have those procedures which were just preformed. I replied that it must be from eating to many cheeseburgers and fried foods and eating other stuff thats not really good for you and also not being in the greatest of shape.

With that he stated that while all of those things can result in a person having heart attack, in my case it was due to Smoking. Furthermore he went on to say how lucky I was to have made it, because many who experience a smoking related heart attack normally don't









While I don't know all of the fine medical detail's, to sum it all up he informed me that unlike heart attacks that are due in part to unhealthy eating and etc.. smoking related one's are most often fatal and happen without warning because the nicotine in tobacco causes the arteries to relax,shrink,clog and often times just close shut.

His final statement before turning around and walking away was if I Quit !! Now !! I'd stand a good chance of being around for quite awhile for my then 6 yr. old DD and DW. If I chose not to, it would be only a matter of time before I would be taking another trip to either the Hospital or a Funeral Home with a lot of emphasis being placed upon the latter.

With those words I chose not to smoke anymore and have been smoke free for going on 7 years









Ed


----------



## SmkSignals (May 2, 2005)

Thank you for starting this post Mark. PDX Doug, I think a forum room dedicated to healthier living / eating / exercise is a great idea. Could work out to be a great support system.

I just recently have been more pro-active in watching what my family and I eat and do. 2 years ago I weighed myself and I was about 45lbs overweight. I am 6'2 and weighed 245 at the time.

But more importantly, my 9 year old daughter has been in the upper 100 percentile in height and weight for the past 3-4 years. I decided it was definitely time to start watching what we eat, and what we do. With just a few changes, nothing to drastic, I think we are doing good. Here are some of the things we have changed -

Smaller portions - stop over eating just because it tastes good. Let the stomach catch up.

Drink a lot more water - In my case, I drink 2-3 64oz tumblers a day. In my daughters case, I let her have milk with breakfast and dinner, but in her lunch pail, I send a bottle water instead of juice, and after school snacks included water also.

Staying away from high fructose corn syrup and white flours - We read the labels and avoid these as best we can. Whole wheat and naturally sweetened products are better. It is my understanding that the body does not process these 2 ingredients very well.

Limiting fatty foods - We are using more turkey and lean pork where we can. We still have that juicy steak every now and then though.

Vegetables and fruits - concentrating on these for after school snacks and accompanying them with breakfast and dinner.

Desserts - limit the high sugar and high calorie desserts.

And exercise - I bought a recumbent stationary bicycle a couple of months ago and my daughter and I enjoy riding it.

I have found the most difficult part in this is not making my daughter self conscious about her weight. Asking her to stop eating when she gets full with out making her feel bad. Everything I mention to her I stress is for the both of us, not just her.

I would like to mention, on the smoking note, I quit 9 years ago. I used the patch when it became available over the counter, and it worked great to control the nicotine cravings. It makes it alot easier to concentrate on the mental aspect of quiting.

I just had a doctors appt this week and weighed in at 226lbs. About another 20lbs to go. Thanks again for starting this topic. I look forward the recipes and menus regarding this subject.


----------



## campmg (Dec 24, 2005)

I used to think some of the towing related and accident threads were scary until I read this one.

All very good points and like any safety issue, reminders are always helpful.


----------



## BigBadBrain (Aug 26, 2004)

Good post!

I have recently had a life changing experience - I've begun to telecommute for a large percentage of my work week. Here I am setting an example for my kids and reducing my carbon use right? True, but I've realized my exercise has dropped considerably. I took a pedometer with me to work the other day (on a non-telecommute day of course) and I clocked 6 miles. That's a lot of hoofing - big company, big campus, lots of meetings produces lots of exercise. Telecommuting, needless to say, is not getting me that kind of mileage and I'm noticing! I've GOT to do something soon so I'm now looking for a substitute - walking , bike, combination, not sure what it'll be but it has got to be!

So along with Mark's warning, watch out for changes that you don't immediately associate with exercise or good health, there are a lot of changes we are making these days - stay healthy.

(Hey, how am I gonna do 12 miles a day at Disney World if I'm not in shape!!!)

BBB


----------



## campntn (Feb 20, 2005)

I just went back and read thru a lot of these posts. They are certainly encouraging on ALL of our daily struggles. 
I read a lot of perserverence and insight into health issues. 
We have a close friend who just had a close brush with death. He is 48, smokes, has a STRONG family history of heart disease and is morbidly obese. 
His feet started swelling last week and soon, he coud hardly walk 50 feet to the mailbox without getting short of breath. 
It turns out he has TWO bloodclots in his lungs, one on each side. He is better, some.
Thing is when I was visiting him, he had just had a NEAR DEATH EXPERIENCE, I mean it is a major wonder he is still alive. 
He's laying up there and complaining about how the food is seasoned??? It doesn't "taste good"???? OMG???
I asked him when last smoked, he said don't go there. Finally, he confessed it was walking up the hill from his car to the emergency room.
OMG>>>>Your going to the ER, short of breath, and you smoke on the way in the door? I give up, sometimes, I just want to give up. He has a loving wife and family, kid 10 years old. 
I've heard heavy smokers sit and talk about how druggies are ruining their lives and they don't understand it. 
Life is so very short, and so wonderful. It's not worth gambling it for the taste of food and smoking. I guess, after being in the business so long, I've seen so many people pass away and they regret shortening their lives, but...you don't get do-overs.

Just wanted to say GOOD JOB! to all the Outbackers who are making better choices. Some good stories on here.
Mark


----------



## Nathan (Jan 2, 2007)

Thanks Mark,

We all need reminders once in a while. I'm just finishing a lunch of grilled fish with rice. I've always tried to keep the vices in moderation (no tobacco, moderate alcohol, and not too many whoppers







) Caffine is another story, but we won't get into that








The eye opening thing for me was when we got our elliptical trainer. I would work out for 30 minutes be ready to fall over, and see that I had burned the equivalent of a can of Coke.








When I get temped by overeating during the holidays like this, I picture myself spending the entire winter on that trainer trying to make up for it and that convinces me not to get that second helping.









Everyone have a healthy holiday!


----------



## shake1969 (Sep 21, 2004)

If you really want to know, try to get life insurance. Trust me, if you're not doing okay, their screening will find out.

I suppose it should be taken as a sign from God, or something. I get this call from MetLife about the paramedic exam I took about a week ago. Because of chew tobacco and my weight and borderline high blood pressure, my annual premium per $100k of term life is over $1200, instead of about $450. Interestingly, I come across this post about 5 min later.

I'm not here to debate insurance costs. I've decided to spend the $1200 on getting fit, losing wieght and stopping the tobacco. I'm 46. Maybe next year I will reapply and see what the tests say.


----------



## Oregon_Camper (Sep 13, 2004)

Oregon_Camper said:


> I too was facing the fact I was overweigth and wasn't doing anything about it. After my father-in-law start the Nurisystem plan and I saw that he dropped about 10lbs in the first month I decided it was my turn.
> 
> I'm now a little over 2 months into this program and have dropped 35lbs. I'm running again and it feels great. All those pants that were on the top shelf in our closest, are now on the BOTTOM shelf and I'm wearing them again! Just yesterday I went to a local taylor to have my slacks resized...DOWN!! I'm guessing they don't have that request too often.
> 
> ...


A month later and I down another 5lbs. It is really starting to show. All those pants I took down from the top shelf are now TOO big. Heck, loosing all this weight is going to be expensive as I have to replace my clothes.


----------



## WACOUGAR (Dec 20, 2006)

When I first posted about changing lifestyles due to high cholesterol, I had lost about 13 pounds. I have stuck with it and am down now about 18 pounds. I go into the doctor in December to have my cholesterol tested, however, we just got new life insurance so we went through that. The test for cholesterol showed that it dropped so far from 220 to 192. Not too bad for only 2 months of dietary change. It really hasn't been all that difficult and I feel so much better. The hardest thing is that none of my clothes fit anymore but I am still losing so it is too early to buy new clothes. I better do it soon though.

To anyone who is considering this kind of change, just do it. After a few weeks, it is really pretty easy.

Kelly


----------



## ptpainton (May 12, 2007)

Amen Brother

From a Physical Therapist.


----------



## N7OQ (Jun 10, 2006)

Really good info here and it is sad that people can't make the life changes that will make a big difference in their life. I use to smoke, the Air Force taught me how to do this, but I decided I didn't want my Son to ever see me smoke so I threw cigarettes away and never looked back. No cigarettes in 15 years now. I have been working on my weight and lost 40 lbs last year but got lazy and got a lot of it back. I'm back on track and loosing again, I bought a Recumbent Bike and a weight set and bench and use every day now and feel better for it.

I also work at a Hospital and what really surprises me the most is how many Nurses and Doctors smoke, they stand outside the ER and smoke they stand out by our shop and smoke. The good thing is not one of us in Engineering smoke.

My Insurance is expensive and not very good and our bad health habits have a lot to do with it but the biggest factor is all the illegal Aliens using our ER for free. They come to the ER with a cold and never pay a dime. I can't believe we allow people who are breaking the law to have free medical and do nothing about it. We lose money in our ER and all the workers out there are paying for it.


----------

